# Senior Project

## eyeshield21

 Just wanna gather ideas po kung anong magandang gawing Software using the following Technologies, yung hindi po masyadong complex pero di rin masyadong simple: PHP, MySQL and Flash po. Kailangan po kasi para makagraduate.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Salamat po ng marami

----------

## desultory

Moved from Portage & Programming to Other Languages.

----------

## marryroy

Hello...

            I  read your post.I an very interested in programming.I am eager to share such more with you,but please tell me more briefly what you want you want to tell in your pos.I just cant get is correctly right now.Thank you for the comment...

----------

